# Turkic languages / peoples = τουρκικές γλώσσες, τουρκικοί λαοί / τουρκικά φύλα



## Costas (Mar 2, 2009)

Το βάζω εδώ, γιατί είναι πρόβλημα δημιουργίας όρου στα ελληνικά, και όχι πρόβλημα μεταφραστικό.
Δεν έχουμε διαφορετικούς όρους για τα turkish και turkic. Λέμε "τουρκική γλώσσα" (turkish) και οι τουρκικές γλώσσες (turkic). Ιδού τι λένε τα λεξικά:

ΛΝΕΓ
τουρκικός, -ή, -ό κ. (καθημ.) τούρκικος, η, -ο 1. αυτός που σχετίζεται με την Τουρκία, τον πολιτισμό και τους κατοίκους της: .. στυλ / καφές / λουτρά (χαμάμ) / τουαλέτα (χωρίς λεκάνη στην οποία κάθεται κανείς κατά την αφόδευση) 2. αυτός που σχετίζεται με τα μέλη διαφόρων λαών μογγολικής προελεύσεως και ποικίλων ανθρωπολογικών τύπων, όπως οι Ουζμπέκοι. οι Καζάχοι, οι Κιργίζιοι. οι Τάταροι κ.ά: .. γλώσσες / λαοί. 

Βεβαίως, τι θα μπορούσε να λέει το λεξικό, όταν η γλωσσολογική κοινότητα δεν έχει θεσπίσει κάτι άλλο, που να λύνει το πρόβλημα;

Χειρότερα το ΛΚΝ, που δεν γνωρίζει καν τη σημ. 2 του ΛΝΕΓ, δηλ. το turkic:

τουρκικός -ή -ό [tur<k>ikós] E1 & τούρκικος -η -ο [túr<k>ikos] E5 : που ανήκει ή που αναφέρεται στην Tουρκία ή στους Tούρκους ή που προέρχεται από την Tουρκία ή συνηθίζεται από τους Tούρκους: ~ ποταμός. Tουρκικά βουνά / παράλια / σύνορα / προϊόντα. ~ στρατός / λαός. ~ ζυγός. Tουρκική πολιτική. Tουρκική γλώσσα. Tούρκικος καφές, που τον βράζουν με ζάχαρη στο μπρίκι και τον σερβίρουν σε μικρό φλιτζάνι· ελληνικός. Tούρκικος καμπινές / τούρκικη λεκάνη, λεκάνη αποχωρητηρίου χωρίς κάθισμα. || (ως ουσ.) τα τουρκικά, τα τούρκικα, η τουρκική, η τουρκική γλώσσα: Συνεννοείται καλά στα τουρκικά. Ξέρει καλά τα τούρκικα. τουρκικά & τούρκικα EΠIPP σε τουρκική γλώσσα: Kείμενο γραμμένο ~. [λόγ. Τούρκ(ος) -ικός· Τούρκ(ος) -ικος]

Συνοπτικά: απουσία ειδικού όρου. Με αποτέλεσμα, πολλοί στο ίντερνετ να χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο turkic αυτούσιο [1], [2]. Κάποιοι κολλάνε το "τουρκογενής" σε παρένθεση, δίπλα στο turkic, ή αντιστρόφως. Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει για το "τουρκογενής":

τουρκογενής, -ής. -ές Ι 18991 {τουρκογεν-ούς Ι -είς (ουδ. -ή)Ι αυτός που προέρχεται από την Τουρκία ή την τουρκική γλώσσα:  επών'υμο. .. ΣΧΟΛΙΟ λ. -ης. ης, -ες. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. < τουρκο + -γενής < γένος].

Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει καν τη λέξη "τουρκογενής".

Το τουρκογενής, παρότι δεν είναι λύση κατ' εμέ, προσωρινά λέω να το χρησιμοποιήσω, ελλείψει άλλου, πραγματικού όρου. Αλλά φυσικά δεν μ' αρέσει.

Οι Γάλλοι έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, αλλά τουλάχιστον σε περιβάλλον ειδικών χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο tork. Το Grand Robert:

III Adj. et n. | Turc, turque, ou tόrk (invar. en genre). Ethnol., hist. D'un peuple d'Asie centrale, dont les divers elements parlent des langues apparentees au groupe ouralo-altaique, et dont les migrations conquerantes aboutirent au Xe siecle au Moyen-Orient et en Anatolie (Turquie moderne), ou' furent fondes les empires seldjoukide et ottoman (→ ci-dessus I., 1.). 

* Ling. | Langues turques, du groupe turc : langues d'un groupe important, apparentees aux langues ouralo-altaiques et parlees en Siberie (yakoute, tatar), dans l'Altai, en Asie centrale (kazakhe, kirghiz, ouzbek, turkmene), dans le Caucase et enfin dans l'Anatolie et les Balkans (turc proprement dit). — N. m. | Le turc : la langue du groupe turc parlee en Turquie. | Mots francais empruntes au turc (ex. : bergamote, cafetan, chacal, 3. chagrin, cravache, kiosque, odalisque, pacha, serail, tulipe, turban). | Mots arabes, persans, empruntes par le turc. — REM. Dans ce sens, les specialistes ecrivent tόrk.

Το Tresor de la Langue Francaise, αντιθέτως, δεν γνωρίζει αυτό το tork.

Οι Ιταλοί έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα: turco και turchico.

Δεν έχει για μένα σημασία ποια θα είναι η λέξη στα ελληνικά για το turkic, και αν θα είναι κομψή κλπ., αρκεί να φτιαχτεί όρος, όχι βέβαια από μένα αλλά από τους γλωσσολόγους/εθνολόγους ή ακόμα και από τον αρμόδιο ορολογικό φορέα. Θα τον φορέσω, όποιος κι αν είναι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 2, 2009)

Έχουμε: τουρανικός.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2009)

Δυστυχώς όχι. Άλλο turkic, άλλο turanian. Στο δε λήμμα turanism της Wikipedia, διαβάζω:

Turanism, or Pan-Turanism, is a political movement for the union of all Turanian peoples. It implies not merely the unity of all Turkic peoples (as in Pan-Turkism), but also the unification of the controversial Uralo-Altaic Race. This racial group embraces

“ the Ottoman Turks of Istanbul and Anatolia, the Turcomans of Central Asia and Persia, the Tartars of South Russia and Transcaucasia, the Magyars of Hungary, the Finns of Finland and the Baltic provinces, the aboriginal tribes of Siberia and even the distant Mongols and Manchus.[1] ”

The Ural-Altaic linguistic hypothesis, now often disputed, inspired the emergence of Hungarian and Japanese branches of the Turanian Society in the 1920s and 1930s.[citation needed]


Το "τουρανικός" το έχει το ΛΝΕΓ:

τουρανικός, ή, ό [1187] αυτός που σχετίζεται με το Τουράν (ιρανική ονομασία τού Τουρκμενιστάν, βλ. λ.) Και τους κατοίκους του: λαός / Υλώσσα / καταγωγή (βλ. κ. λ. παντουρανισμός). 
[ΕΤΥΜ. Μεταφορά τού γαλλ. Turanien < περσ. Turan. γενικός όρος για τους λαούς τής Κεντρικής Ασίας (ειδικά τού Τουρκεστάν). που υπoτίθεται ότι ελήφθη από τον μυθικό ήρωα Tur.]

Και το ΛΚΝ:

τουρανικός -ή -ό [turanikós] E1 : που αναφέρεται στους Tουρανούς: Tουρανικοί λαοί. Tουρανικές γλώσσες. [λόγ. Τουράν (< αγγλ. Turan < περσ. Tūrān `Τουρκεστάν΄) -ικός]


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Δεν υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _τουρκικός_ και _τουρκογενής_ και, εφόσον δεν έχει παγιωθεί μια τέτοια διάκριση, (α) χάνεις την αντιστρεψιμότητα και (β) μπερδεύεσαι με τις διαφορετικές χρήσεις του _τουρκογενής_. Οι γλωσσολόγοι καταλαβαίνουν ακριβώς τι εννοείς όταν λες _τουρκικές γλώσσες_ και η λύση για να γίνεται διάκριση είναι να πεις _η τουρκική γλώσσα / τα τουρκικά της Τουρκίας_ για το _Turkish_.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2009)

Το ξέρω ότι το τουρκογενής δεν είναι καλό, το είπα κι εγώ. Αλλά ας μην περιορίζουμε το πρόβλημα στις γλώσσες. Η δική μου φράση δεν έχει να κάνει με γλώσσες. Το turkic μπορεί να αφορά οτιδήποτε. Π.χ., η φράση μου είναι η εξής: a visit by a Turkish general pleading for Turkic prisoners to be released... Ότι με περιφράσεις μπορώ να περιγράψω το πάντα, το ξέρω. Το θέμα είναι η δημιουργία όρου. Όχι από εμάς, βεβαίως. Απλώς, αντί να τρώω μόνος μου τα νύχια μου, είπα να το καταθέσω εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Να προσθέσω στις (περιφραστικές) επιλογές:_ της (μείζονος) τουρκικής οικογένειας._


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2009)

In the spring of 1944 Himmler came round to the idea of recruiting among Soviet Muslims in an "East Turkic Corps", expanding the Turkic regiment which was then actively fighting partisans in Bielorussia.
Όπου αυτό το East Turkic είναι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μετάφραση του γερμανικού Osttürkischer.

Και ούτω καθεξής...


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο _Τουρκομάνος_ στο ΛΝΕΓ. Μήπως θα ήταν δυνατό να χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το _Τουρκμένιος_ για τους κατοίκους του Τουρκμενιστάν και το _Τουρκομάνος_ για τους τουρκικούς πληθυσμούς της ευρύτερης περιοχής.

Δες μετά και της Βικιπαίδειας.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2009)

Στη Wikipedia το Turkoman ανακατευθύνεται στο Turkmen. Οπότε, παρότι καταλαβαίνω τι μου λες (να πιαστώ απ' τα μαλλιά μου για να μην πνιγώ), δεν το θέλω, γιατί τελικά το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μια μεγάλη ανακατωσούρα, σύγχυση, και ο αναγνώστης ουσιαστικά θα μείνει με τις απορίες του: ήταν Τούρκοι αυτοί; ή Τουρκμένιοι; ή Τουρκομάνοι του Κουρδιστάν (σαν κι αυτούς που απασχολούσαν την επικαιρότητα προ διετίας); ή κάτι άλλο; Στόχος μου είναι η αγία σαφήνεια.
Μία σύγκριση των λημμάτων αποσαφήνισης της Wikipedia (turkmen) και της Βικιπαίδειας (Τουρκομάνοι), συν τον ορισμό του ΛΝΕΓ, πείθει τον καθέναν, νομίζω, ότι το καλύτερο είναι να μην τσαλαβουτάμε και δανειζόμαστε όρους στο περίπου (ας σκεφτούμε, στα δικά μας, τι τραγέλαφους θα μπορούσε να φτιάξει ένας μη γνώστης ξένος παίζοντας με όρους όπως Ρωμαίος, Ρωμιός, Ρομ, Ρουμ, Ρουμάνος, Αρωμούνιος...).
Σκέφτομαι, στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα που έδωσα, να βάλω στο μεν "East Turkic Corps" Τουρκικό, επειδή το αγγλικό αποτελεί απόδοση του γερμανικού Osttürkischer, όπου δεν έχουμε διαφοροποίηση (και άρα το Turkic του Άγγλου εδώ είναι --νόμιμη μεν, αλλά πάντως-- εξειδικευτική απόδοση), στο δε καθαρά δικό του Turkic regiment να βάλω "σύνταγμα Κεντρασιατών Τούρκων" ή "σύνταγμα Τούρκων της κεντρικής Ασίας". Το ίδιο και για τους Turkic prisoners που έλεγα πιο πάνω: Κεντρασιάτες Τούρκους αιχμαλώτους. Τι λες; Με ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως η σαφήνεια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Ω ναι! Κατά τα «τουρκικά της Τουρκίας», «Τούρκοι της Τουρκίας» και «κεντρασιάτες Τούρκοι». Σαφέστατο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 3, 2009)

Δεν μπορεί να μιλάμε απλώς για "τουρκικές δημοκρατίες" εδώ.
Γνώμη μου είναι πρέπει να αποδίδονται ως "τουρκιακές".


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Με το τσιγκέλι μάς βγαίνουν.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτές τις ονομάζουν *τουρκόφωνες δημοκρατίες* (της Κεντρικής Ασίας, της πρώην Σοβιετικής Ένωσης).


----------



## anef (Mar 3, 2009)

Το _τουρκογενής _ίσως παρουσιάζει και άλλο ένα πρόβλημα: ότι χρησιμοποιείται και για τους Τούρκους της Θράκης. Πάντως, στο βιβλίο 'Γλώσσα, Κοινωνία, Ιστορία: Τα Βαλκάνια', επιμέλεια Α.-Φ. Χριστίδη (πρακτικά συνεδρίου) ο όρος _Turkic _βλέπω να μεταφράζεται άλλοτε ως _τουρκογενής _(τουρκογενείς λαοί, τουρκογενής γλώσσα), και άλλοτε ως _τουρκικός _(Τουρκικές Δημοκρατίες της ΕΣΣΔ). Σε κάθε περίπτωση που κοίταξα, το συγκείμενο βοηθάει στην κατανόηση. 

Ίσως και μια υποσημείωση να ήταν χρήσιμη (βλέπω π.χ. στο ίδιο βιβλίο ότι η μεταφράστρια έχει αναγκαστεί να βάλει υποσημείωση για τα Bosnian και Bosniac - τα μεταφράζει και τα δύο _βοσνιακός_).


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2009)

Τουρκιακές, Τουρκιδικές, οτιδήποτε που να μην έχει _και_ άλλη χρήση (όπως το τουρκογενής και το τουρκόφωνος), και που να οριστεί ιδανικά εκ των άνω (γιατί δεν πρόκειται για λέξη της πιάτσας), από έναν φορέα κύρους, ότι αποδίδει την έννοια του turkic.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα με το _τουρκιακές_ είναι ότι πάει περισσότερο σε αυτόν που έχει σχέση με την Τουρκία. Αυτό σε επίπεδο «κουβέντα να γίνεται».

Μου αρέσει όμως η φωνή βοώντος (εν τη ερήμω, εν τη ερήμω), διότι ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι δεν πρόκειται να εισακουστείς μέχρι να παραδώσεις τη δουλειά σου και η ευθύνη για την επιλογή σου θα είναι όλη δική σου.

Προσθήκη: το Turkic δεν είναι μόνο με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, όπως και το Turkish άλλωστε; Και μόνο το Turkey γράφεται και με πεζό; :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2009)

Σε ό,τι γλωσσολογικό έχω διαβάσει στα ελληνικά, πάντως, ο όρος turkic languages αποδίδεται _τουρκικές_ γλώσσες. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν εύκολο να επικρατήσει κάτι διαφορετικό στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2009)

Εγώ θα βάλω αυτό που σου είπα χτες (Κεντρασιάτες Τούρκοι). Ανεξάρτητα όμως, και εν γνώσει τού ότι δεν αποφασίζουμε εμείς, το τουρκιδικές πώς σας φαίνεται; (Τουρκίδες-Turkic > Τούρκοι-Turks/Turkish)


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Σε ό,τι γλωσσολογικό έχω διαβάσει στα ελληνικά, πάντως, ο όρος turkic languages αποδίδεται _τουρκικές_ γλώσσες. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν εύκολο να επικρατήσει κάτι διαφορετικό στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα.


Να επικρατήσει επειδή θα το γράψω εγώ ή εσύ, αποκλείεται, και δεν είμαστε και οι αρμόδιοι, ειδικά για τις γλώσσες (ειδική ορολογία). Να επικρατήσει όμως γιατί κάποιοι αρμόδιοι (γλωσσολόγοι) θα αποφάσιζαν σχετικά, πολύ ευκολότερο και επιθυμητό. Βλ. παραπάνω ποστ μου όπου η σημ. του Grand Robert ότι μεταξύ ειδικών χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο tork.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2009)

Ναι, ναι, τα είδα, συμφωνώ σε όσα λες, απλώς δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να επιλέξουν κάτι διαφορετικό εκτός και αν προκύψει και νέος όρος και χρειαστεί να τον διαχωρίσουν από τον ήδη υπάρχοντα, γιατί στα συγκεκριμένα πλαίσια είναι σαφής η διάκριση.

Για το _τουρκιακές _δηλώνω αναποφάσιστη προς το παρόν, γιατί καλό θα ήταν μεν να διαχωριστούν οι δύο έννοιες, όμως μου ακούγεται περίεργο (τι τα θέλω, θα μου πείτε, νεολογισμός είναι. Παρ' όλ' αυτά...)


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2009)

Το τουρκιδικές;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 3, 2009)

Costas said:


> στο δε καθαρά δικό του Turkic regiment να βάλω "σύνταγμα Κεντρασιατών Τούρκων" ή "σύνταγμα Τούρκων της κεντρικής Ασίας". Το ίδιο και για τους Turkic prisoners που έλεγα πιο πάνω: Κεντρασιάτες Τούρκους αιχμαλώτους.



Για το δικό μου γλωσσικό ένστικτο αυτή η λύση είναι απείρως καλύτερη από τη χρήση όρων που φαίνονται αδόκιμοι ή ακόμη και μη σύμφωνοι με τους κανόνες σχηματισμού επιθέτων στα ελληνικά. Εντούτοις, είναι βέβαιο ότι ο προσδιορισμός "Κεντρασιάτες" είναι εν προκειμένω ακριβής; Μήπως το εκστρατευτικό σώμα περιλαμβάνει π.χ. και Αζέρους που είναι Τούρκοι/ Τουρκογενείς, αλλά όχι και Κεντρασιάτες; 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημά μας πηγάζει από το ότι οι όροι "Τούρκος" και "τουρκικός" προσδιορίζουν ταυτόχρονα και μια οικογένεια λαών και ένα σύγχρονο έθνος. Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί η κοινή χρήση τους: όποτε χρειάζεται επεξήγηση για το αν πρόκειται για τη σύγχρονη Τουρκία ή για τουρκογενείς της Κεντρικής Ασίας, του Καυκάσου ή όποιου άλλου τόπου, αυτή μπορεί να δοθεί. Καλή και άγια η επιλογή της αγγλικής για δύο όρους, καθόσον έτσι διασφαλίζεται η ακρίβεια και η σαφήνεια του κειμένου, αλλά δεν αποτελεί και μονόδρομο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2009)

Με την ίδια ασάφεια / ελαστικότητα δεν χρησιμοποιούμε συχνά τις λέξεις _Αμερική, Αμερικανοί, αμερικανικός_;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 3, 2009)

Προσθέτω ότι, όπως φαίνεται, στο Ostturkische Waffenverband είχαν στρατολογηθεί μάχιμοι από όλους σχεδόν τους τουρκικούς λαούς της ΕΣΣΔ (Αζέρους, Τάταρους του Βόλγα κ.λπ.) και όχι μόνο Κεντρασιάτες. 
http://stosstruppen39-45.tripod.com/id10.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volga_Tatar_Legion


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2009)

@ Nickel: θα έχεις σίγουρα ακούσει αντιγιάνκη Αμερικανό (π.χ. Αργεντινό) να ορύεται για την υποκλοπή της λέξης Αμερικανός από τους κατοίκους των ΗΠΑ... Να βοηθήσουμε τους Τούρκους να κάνουν το ίδιο;

@ Rogerios: Ότι η δημιουργία νέου όρου δεν είναι μονόδρομος, είναι σίγουρο, αφού το ίδιο κάνουν π.χ. οι Γάλλοι, ίσως και οι Γερμανοί ακόμα σήμερα (όπως είδαμε, ο Χίμλερ τότε τους ονόμασε Osttürkischer [Waffenverband], δηλ. Ανατολικούς Τούρκους). Ωστόσο η λύση των Άγγλων και των Ιταλών (turco/turchico) μου φαίνεται καλύτερη. Δοκιμάστε π.χ. να μεταφράσετε νοερά την ιστοσελίδα http://www.khazaria.com/turkic/, και θα δείτε πόσο βοηθά το να έχεις έναν ξεχωριστό όρο για το turkic.

@ Rogerios: Και τι θα έβαζες λοιπόν; Τούρκοι, όχι. Τουρκογενείς, όχι. Κεντρασιάτες Τούρκοι, όχι. Τουρκόφωνοι, όχι. Να πώς προκύπτει αβίαστα η ανάγκη ενός ξεχωριστού όρου. 
Αφού οι Γερμανοί στρατολόγησαν Αζέρους και Βολγίτες αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά τους ονόμασαν Ανατολικούς Τούρκους, να έβαζα κι εγώ Ανατολικούς Τούρκους; αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει για ένα νορμάλ αφτί "Τούρκοι της ανατολικής Τουρκίας"; Άρα, κι αυτό ασαφές.
Τo Τουρκίδες εμένα μου αρέσει (ο κανόνας σχηματισμού του δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα, ίσα-ίσα δίνει την αίσθηση της ευρύτερης φυλετικής ομάδας), αλλά είναι αυθαίρετο, δικό μου. Άλλο: Τουρκανοί. Παιχνίδια με τις καταλήξεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το πρόβλημα με το _τουρκιακές_ είναι ότι πάει περισσότερο σε αυτόν που έχει σχέση με την Τουρκία. Αυτό σε επίπεδο «κουβέντα να γίνεται».



Όχι, γι' αυτό έχουμε το " γαλοπουλικός", να τηρούμε και την αντιστρεψιμότητα.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 4, 2009)

Costas said:


> @ Rogerios: Και τι θα έβαζες λοιπόν; Τούρκοι, όχι. Τουρκογενείς, όχι. Κεντρασιάτες Τούρκοι, όχι. Τουρκόφωνοι, όχι. Να πώς προκύπτει αβίαστα η ανάγκη ενός ξεχωριστού όρου.
> ... Τo Τουρκίδες εμένα μου αρέσει (ο κανόνας σχηματισμού του δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα, ίσα-ίσα δίνει την αίσθηση της ευρύτερης φυλετικής ομάδας), αλλά είναι αυθαίρετο, δικό μου. Άλλο: Τουρκανοί. Παιχνίδια με τις καταλήξεις.



Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχω γίνει κουραστικός, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μιλήσω για "τουρκικούς λαούς της πρώην ΕΣΣΔ" με όσες επεξηγήσεις ή μετατροπές χρειάζονταν για τις ανάγκες της προς μετάφραση φράσης. 

Το "Τουρκίδες" έχει το πρόβλημα ότι η κατάληξή του δηλώνει (και όχι μόνο στα ελληνικά) δυναστεία και όχι εθνική καταγωγή: π.χ. Σελευκίδες, Λαγίδες, Αντιγονίδες, Φατιμίδες, αλλά και Seldjoukides, Timourides ή Ilkhanides.

Ο όρος "Τουρκανοί", πάλι, μοιάζει να παραπέμπει στη λίμνη Τουρκάνα (κάποτε λίμνη Ροδόλφου) μεταξύ της Κένυας και της Αιθιοπίας (ιδιαίτερη γνωστή στους παλαιοανθρωπολόγους, καθώς κοντά σ' αυτήν έχουν βρεθεί πολύ σημαντικά απολιθώματα _Homo ergaster_ και _Homo erectus_) και στην ομώνυμη αφρικανική φυλή.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν συμβάλλω στην πρόοδο του πράγματος, αλλά οι συγκεκριμένοι νεολογισμοί δεν με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο, ούτε και θεωρώ απολύτως αναγκαία τη δημιουργία νέου όρου.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2009)

Καθόλου κουραστικός, προς Θεού! Ένα φόρουμ είναι ακριβώς αυτό: χώρος κατάθεσης απόψεων. Εγώ (ως νηματανοίξας) ευχαριστώ όποιον και όποιαν χάνει την ώρα του συμμετέχοντας στο πρόβλημα που βασανίζει κάποιον άλλον. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2009)

Έχει τη μαγεία της αυτή η διελκυστίνδα ή τραμπάλα, όταν αντιμετωπίζουμε νέες ορολογικές προκλήσεις ή και παλιές ελλείψεις, ακριβώς για να μην παρασυρόμαστε σε πρόχειρες λύσεις. Ιδιαίτερα όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με παλιότερους όρους, δεν είναι πάντα ανεξήγητο το ότι δεν έχει επικρατήσει κάποιος ελληνικός αντίστοιχος. Ίσως να φταίει το αδιέξοδο του πράγματος, ίσως το ότι είχαν κάποιον Ρογήρο να πετάει ενστάσεις. Καλύτερα να σταματάς στο αδιέξοδο, παρά να σπας τον τοίχο και να πέφτεις σε βούρκο. Από την άλλη, αν δεν τον σπάσεις τον τοίχο, πού να ξέρεις τι σε περιμένει από την άλλη μεριά; (Η αμπελοφιλοσοφία στην υπηρεσία της ορολογίας...)


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2009)

Από το Αντίστροφο:

Eυμενίδες, Ο:θπ
Αλκυονίδες, Ο:θπ
αλκυονίδες, Ο:θπ
ανθρωπίδες, Ο:απ
αστακογαρίδες, Ο:θπ
εβενίδες, Ο:απ
ελαφίδες, Ο:θπ
επιστραγαλίδες, Ο:θπ
ιππίδες, Ο:απ
ιριδίδες, Ο:θπ
μικροφροντίδες, Ο:θπ
Νηρηίδες, Ο:θπ
Πιερίδες, Ο:θπ

Δεν νομίζω ότι οι ανθρωπίδες είναι δυναστεία.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 4, 2009)

@Costas: mea culpa! mea culpa! Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς όταν βιάζεται να απαντήσει. Όφειλα να έχω γράψει ότι "η κατάληξη αυτή σε _ιστορικό context _υποδηλώνει _συνήθως_ δυναστεία". Να ομολογήσω επίσης ότι με τους "ανθρωπίδες" με βάζεις σε σκέψεις. Πάντως η χρήση του όρου θα είναι απολύτως πρωτότυπη όσον αφορά την υποδήλωση φυλετικής ή εθνοτικής καταγωγής.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2009)

Η κατάληξη -ίδης σημαίνει παραδοσιακά γιος του τάδε: Κρονίδης, Ατρείδης κττ. Στον πληθυντικό, σημαίνει "τα παιδιά του τάδε", που μπορεί να είναι _και_ δυναστεία, μα όχι απαραίτητα: Ηρακλείδες. Γενικά, εντέλει, μπορεί νομίζω θεμιτά να σημαίνει μια οποιαδήποτε ομάδα, κατά μείζονα λόγο μια ανθρωπολογική ομάδα.
Περαιτέρω, υπάρχει η χρήση της κατάληξης για ομάδες ζώων (ανθρωπίδες, ιππίδες, ελαφίδες κλπ.).
Τα παρακάτω, ας πούμε (με τη βοήθεια του One Look Reverse Dictionary, βάζοντας για αναζήτηση το *ids), είναι εθνοτικές ομάδες, που ενδεχομένως μπορεί κατά συνεκδοχή να σημαίνουν και τη δυναστεία που βασίλεψε πάνω τους κάποια στιγμή. Δεν έχει, εντέλει, τόση σημασία. Το δεύτερο, είναι ομάδα αστεροειδών.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghassanids
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giacobinids (αστεροειδείς)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lukhmids 

Θέλω να πω με όλα αυτά, ότι το πράγμα με την κατάληξη -ίδης είναι κάπως πιο χαλαρό.

Κάτι άλλο:
Από το άρθρο Mongolia της Wikipedia:



> The population during the Copper Age has been described as paleomongolid in the east of what is now Mongolia, and as europid in the west.


Παλαιομογγολιδικός, λοιπόν, ευρωπαϊδικός... τουρκιδικός. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια κάποιος να αντείπει ότι τα παραπάνω -id είναι αποδόσεις του -ειδής. Είναι όμως; Αλλού βρήκα Alpinid vs. Mongolid nose.

Τέλος, κάτι άσχετο: πρώτη φορά μου συνέβη να πέσω σε ιστότοπο που δεν σε αφήνει να μπεις για ρατσιστικούς λόγους, δηλ. βλέπει ότι μπαίνεις από Ελλάδα, υποθέτει ότι δεν είσαι Germanic και άρα σου αρνείται την πρόσβαση. Χάιλ Χίτλερ!


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

Οι Γερμανοί τις Turkic languages τις λένε κυρίως Turksprachen, και δευτερευόντως türkische Sprachen ή Türksprachen. Από τη γερμανική Wikipedia. Πράγμα που θυμίζει το Langues tork που αναφέρει το Grand Robert για τα γαλλικά (βλ. αρχική ανάρτηση).
Ναι, σχεδόν 6 μήνες μετά, είμαι στη φάση της διόρθωσης...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> Τέλος, κάτι άσχετο: πρώτη φορά μου συνέβη να πέσω σε ιστότοπο που δεν σε αφήνει να μπεις...



Εμένα πάντως σήμερα με άφησε {πρέπει να ανησυχώ για κάτι;} :)



Costas said:


> Οι Γερμανοί τις Turkic languages τις λένε κυρίως Turksprachen, και δευτερευόντως türkische Sprachen ή Türksprachen. Από τη γερμανική Wikipedia...



Χωρίς να συνεισφέρω κάτι ουσιαστικό (δεν το έψαξα...), απλώς μην ξεχνάς ότι στη γερμανική βίκι είναι πιθανό να συνεισφέρουν και πολλοί Τουρκογερμανοί που _ίσως_ επηρεάζουν προς τη μια κατεύθυνση ή την άλλη (π.χ. στο _türkische_ Sprachen). Το πρώτο-πρώτο σχόλιο στη σελίδα της συζήτησης: Hm, ob ich das türkische Kultusministerium unbedingt als gute und unabhängige Quelle für einen Wikipedia-Eintrag halten soll, bin ich mir eher unsicher . _(Χμ, μάλλον αμφιβάλλων αν θα πρέπει να θεωρήσω οπωσδήποτε το τουρκικό Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού ως καλή και ανεξάρτητη πηγή για μια καταχώριση στη βίκι...)_


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Επειδή θα είναι σωστό να βάλουμε και κάποιον τίτλο, για γενική χρήση παραμένουμε στις κλασικές αντιστοιχίες:

Turkic languages = τουρκικές γλώσσες
Turkish (language) = τουρκική γλώσσα, Τουρκική της Τουρκίας
Turkic peoples = τουρκικοί λαοί, τουρκικά φύλα
Turks = Τούρκοι (της Τουρκίας / της Μικράς Ασίας)


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα πάντως σήμερα με άφησε {πρέπει να ανησυχώ για κάτι;} :)


Κάνε ένα τεστ DNA· πρέπει να έχεις germanisches Blut, έστω κι αν δεν το ξέρεις, και το οσφρίστηκε το dogware του ιστότοπου...



drsiebenmal said:


> στη γερμανική βίκι είναι πιθανό να συνεισφέρουν και πολλοί Τουρκογερμανοί που _ίσως_ επηρεάζουν προς τη μια κατεύθυνση ή την άλλη (π.χ. στο _türkische_ Sprachen).


Το Turksprachen, πάντως, που είναι εκείνο που με ενδιαφέρει και που αναφέρεται πρώτο στη σειρά στη γερμανική Wikipedia, στο Google έχει 4.370 ανευρέσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το Turksprachen, πάντως, που είναι εκείνο που με ενδιαφέρει και που αναφέρεται πρώτο στη σειρά στη γερμανική Wikipedia, στο Google έχει 4.370 ανευρέσεις.



Αν ξεφυλλίσεις διαγώνια τη σελίδα της συζήτησης, υπάρχει ένα σημείο όπου αναφέρει μερικά σημαντικά γλωσσολογικά λεξικά στα γερμανικά τα οποία χρησιμοποιούν το συγκεκριμένο όρο. Πάντως, και εκεί γίνεται ανάλογη συζήτηση με εδώ και διατυπώνονται παράπονα επειδή οι όροι δεν είναι ξεκάθαροι ούτε στα γερμανικά (κάποιος αναφέρει τη διαφορά turkish-turkic στα αγγλικά ως επιχείρημα υπέρ του Turk...), επειδή δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη ορολογία από τους ειδικούς (τουρκολόγους) κ.π.λ...


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι λένε οι Τούρκοι και οι "Τουρκ" γι' αυτό το ορολογικό ζήτημα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι λένε οι Τούρκοι και οι "Τουρκ" γι' αυτό το ορολογικό ζήτημα!



Μα... νομίζω τουρκικές γλώσσες, τουρκικά Τουρκίας, Αζερίας, Γκαγκαβουζίας και πάει λέγοντας... (έτσι καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον από εδώ).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα... νομίζω τουρκικές γλώσσες, τουρκικά Τουρκίας, Αζερίας, Γκαγκαβουζίας και πάει λέγοντας... (έτσι καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον από εδώ).



Το τουρκικά Αζερίας μου φαίνεται λίγο φάουλ (λέμε Αζερία;). Θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από το τουρκικά Αζερμπαϊτζάν, αλλά υπάρχει σημαντικός αριθμός Αζέρων και στο Ιράν (και το παρατιθέμενο άρθρο διαχωρίζει τις δύο περιπτώσεις). Ίσως, λοιπόν, να είναι προτιμότερο να μιλήσουμε για "αζερικά/ αζέρικα τουρκικά" (αν και, προσωπικά, θεωρώ το "τουρκικά" πλεονασμό στην περίπτωση αυτή).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Ίσως, λοιπόν, να είναι προτιμότερο να μιλήσουμε για "αζερικά/ αζέρικα τουρκικά" (αν και, προσωπικά, θεωρώ το "τουρκικά" πλεονασμό στην περίπτωση αυτή).


Συμφωνώ με το Ρογήρο, αζέρικα. Παρ' ότι οι γλώσσες μοιάζουν, νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές διαφορές μεταξύ τους ούτως ώστε τις θεωρούμε ξεχωριστές. Τώρα, οι μεν συνήθως καταλαβαίνουν τους δε, ωστόσο αυτό δεν αρκεί για να τις χαρακτηρίσουμε ίδιες - κτγμ αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με διαφορές/ομοιότητες ανάμεσα σε ισπανικά και πορτογαλικά. ([irrelevant vent]πότε θα σταματήσουν να με ρωτάνε αν τα πορτογαλικά είναι διάλεκτος της Ισπανικής, πότε;[/irrelevant vent])


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2009)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν σε απάντηση στον Κώστα για την οπτική γωνία στην Τουρκία, και ξεκινώντας από το «Τουρκίας τουρκικά», δημιούργησα κάτι ανύπαρκτο μεταφέροντας απρόσεχτα από εδώ (όπου όπως θα δείτε, υποδιαιρούνται αυτά τα «τουρκικά *Αζερίας» σε εκείνα του Αζερμπαϊτζάν και σε εκείνα του Ιράν)...



*Diller *
|
*Cümle yapısı*

Türkiye Türkçesi |	Yeni Yılınız Kutlu Olsun.
Gagavuz Türkçesi |	Yeni yılınızı kutlerim.
Karay Türkçesi |	Sizni yanhı yıl bıla kutleymın.
_Azeri Türkçesi (Azerbaycan)_
|	Yeni iliniz mübarek olsun.
_Azeri Türkçesi (İran) _
|	Teze iliniz mübarek
.... | ....
(Στη δεύτερη στήλη προφανώς φαίνονται οι διαφορές μεταξύ των γλωσσών στη συγκεκριμένη φράση)

Edit: Και ίσως όχι άσχετο με το όλο θέμα· ψάχνοντας αυτά τα Karay Türkçesi (τρίτη καταχώριση στη σειρά είναι!!) έφτασα εδώ, που λέει:
The Karaim language (Crimean dialect: къарай тили, Trakai dialect: karaj tili) is a Turkic language with Hebrew influences, in a similar manner to Yiddish or Ladino. It is spoken by Crimean Karaites (also known as Karaims and Qarays) - ethnic Turkic adherents of Karaite Judaism in Crimea, Lithuania, Poland and western Ukraine. *It has six remaining active speakers*.​


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 21, 2012)

*Μεσόγειοι Τούρκοι* (Τούρκοι της Μεσογείου, μεσογειακά τουρκικά) >< *ασιάτες τουρκόφωνοι* (τουρκόφωνους ασιάτες Μπασκίρους, λέει εδώ) ή τουρκόφωνοι της Κριμαίας (Τάταροι), τουρκόφωνοι ορθόδοξοι της Mολδαβίας (Γκαγκαούζοι)
.....
Συχνά θα δούμε το ευρύτερο τουρανικός να δηλώνει το ειδικότερο turkic.

..τουρανικές-τουρκικές γλώσσες...
...μογγολικές, τουρανικὲς - τουρκικές, λαπωνική, ἐσκιμωϊκή...
...Μήπως οι αρχαίοι "Βούλγαροι" δεν ήταν ένας τουρανικός λαός;...
...Οι Σαχά ή Γιακούτιοι είναι ένας τουρανικός λαός που ζει στην ανατολική Σιβηρία...
...Βυζαντινός πρεσβευτής Ζήμαρχος με το χαγάνο των Τουρανών της Κεντρικής Ασίας...

αλλά και το τουρκομάνος/τουρκομανικός, που δηλώνει ή Τουρκμένο ή τουρκόφωνο πιο κοντά στην Μεσογειακή Τουρκία, σπανιότερα μπορεί να το δούμε να δηλώνει το turkic.

...Ουιγούροι / Τουρκομάνοι του Κάσγκαρ...
...Η Δυτική Κίνα, 1/5 του εδάφους της, κατοικείται από τους Τουρκομάνους – Ουιγούρους...
...Οι τουρκομάνοι ζούσαν στη Μογγολία κυρίως...

Υ.Γ.
Κάθε τουρκικό φύλο και λαός έχει το ειδικότερο όνομά του. Αν δεν είχε κερδίσει ο κεμαλικός παντουρκικός εθνικισμός το '22, και συνέχιζε ο πολυχρονεμένος χαλίφης και σουλτάνος με μετριοπαθείς μεταρρυθμίσεις, σταδιακό εκδυτικισμό κατά τα αραβικά πρότυπα, τώρα δεν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα λέγοντας: "*Οθωμανοί, Οθωμανία και οθωμανικά ή οσμανικά*". Μπορεί ο Ερντογάν να επιχειρήσει μια τέτοια ένδοξη και ιστορικά αληθέστερη μετονομασία, όπου οι μη Τούρκοι θα αισθάνονται πιο άνετα στην πολυεθνική Οθωμανία, και να μας λύσει το πρόβλημα


----------



## Marinos (Dec 20, 2012)

Costas said:


> Οι Γάλλοι έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, αλλά τουλάχιστον σε περιβάλλον ειδικών χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο tork.



Το λινκ αυτό δεν δουλεύει, φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι έχει πάει λάθος και μιλάμε για το türk. Πολύ πρόσφατα (χτες) διάβαζα μια νεκρολογία του Rémy Dor για τον Louis Bazin όπου είδα τον όρο turk (θηλ. turke!). Ομολογώ με ξένισε λίγο.


----------

